# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Are these eggs?

## John911

disreguard, they are and pics didnt work well.

----------


## John Clare

What a tease!

----------


## John911



----------


## Alpha Pro Breeders

Hard to tell for sure, but it looks like a egg. There is usually a clear looking jelly mass surrounding the egg and it doesn't look like there is any with yours.

Alpha Pro Breeders

----------


## John911

Well I was an idiot and before reading took 2 off the glass. The one in the pic has a tail.  Do they develope this quickly?

----------


## Alpha Pro Breeders

Depends on the frog, temps and other things. Most dart frogs after they break out of the egg sack take around 2 months to turn into frogs.

Alpha Pro Breeders

----------


## John911

Cainarachi Valley Imitators.  The one remaining on the glass was moving around inside this morning.  Pretty cool stuff.

----------


## John911

This doesnt make sense, looking at Johns posts with imitator egg pics...these must have been on the glass for days without us noticing.

----------


## John Clare

Definitely been there a good few days to be that advanced.  I'm not sure how long Cainarachi Valley imitators take to reach metamorphosis but to give you an idea, Tarapoto take 70-80 days and Varadero take 50-60 days.  I've measured it for both because I couldn't figure out why my Varaderos were starting to outnumber my Tarapotos.  By the way, I've got a ton of young Varaderos growing out - some are the nicest I've ever seen.  I've got 5 Tarapotos juveniles at various ages.  Going to put an advert up in the next week or so for both, along with photos.  Sorry to ramble!

----------


## John911

Sounds awesome John.  I read that these can lay eggs almost every other week?  Should some of these make it I'll definitely keep track of how many days it takes for them.  We could let them raise the tadpole(s) but I honestly dont know where they would go.  There is a bromeliad that might work.  We have a waterfall deal going on in there, would they try to put them in there?

----------


## JBear

I would try to diffuse the current as much as possible, or simply unplug the pump and let the water sit. These dart frogs prefer to deposit tads in a small pool(maybe the brom, or stick some angled, large film canisters elevated on the tank wall), rather than in a stream type flowing water enviro. So they shouldn't even try to deposit the tads in there.... In the end, I would rather be safe than sorry!

JBear

----------

